
Chrome 14 consumes more memory than Firefox 7 - arpitnext
http://techpp.com/2011/09/28/chrome-14-vs-firefox-7-memory-footprint-comparison/
======
rkalla
Chrome uses a process-per-tab model, so each tab you have open is its own
running rendering engine/browser instance.

That is why you can have tabs crash and be closed without taking down the
entire browser.

Firefox shares more state internally between tabs and as a result, a
misbehaving tab can take the entire browser down.

All that being said, the Firefox team has been _super_ aggressive as stomping
out memory usage in the 6.0 and 7.0 releases and the work shows, they are
doing a great job tuning Firefox.

Net-net, we all win.

------
sgentle
"Then I opened Windows Task Manager and noted down the Memory consumption of
all chrome.exe processes"

This approach won't yield an accurate result because of memory being shared
between processes. As an example, 12 chrome processes might appear to be using
50mb each, but if half of that is from shared libraries, then the actual total
is 325mb, not 600.

------
acg
Is this surprising since chrome uses a sandbox model, It is firefox's apparent
memory leaking that's the worry.

